# Dog Relocation



## Horselover (Jan 30, 2013)

My husband is already working in Dubai, and I will be joining him in April. We need a professional, registered Pet Relocation Company to assist us in bring our two Jack Russel X brees across from South African to Dubai. We have signed a lease for a villa in Arabian Ranches. Please advise asap.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Here are some threads that will offer you the info you need:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/124174-transport-my-dogs.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/138539-bringing-dog-any-advice.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html

Using the search function will yield many more results... hope that helps..


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

DKC.ae


----------



## Jessica36 (Apr 26, 2012)

hi I just brought my dog over from UK in December and I can thoroughly recommend Riza from Pet Relocators - Tel 00971 4 348 1647, Fax 00971 4 348 1641, Mobile 00971 50 356 8814.

They even delivered my dog at 3.00am but offered to keep her overnight if I didn't want to stay up that late!! They were also the cheapest about by a good 300 AED!! So yes, I would recommend them.


----------



## MMI (May 9, 2012)

I can second the recommendation from DKC (Dubai Kennels and Cattery). They brought over our samoyed from South Africa.

You can contact DKC from their website or by emailing [email protected].

We booked the departure and the arrival separately to make sure that we knew who was handling both ends. In South Africa we used Animal Travel who were very good also. You can contact Duncan if you want to consider them also ([email protected]).

One recommendation. Do get the home delivery option. You don't want to be stuck at the airport for 3 hours waiting for the dogs to clear customs.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

And how long does it take with DKC? I also heard there is a one month quaratine period or something from a workmate. but I am not sure.

Also how easy/difficult to move the dog back from UAE?


----------



## MMI (May 9, 2012)

Moving a dog from the UAE to another country depends entirely on where you are going to and where you are coming from.

You will need to ask specifically about this as there can be some very weird rules about this sort of thing (quarantine etc.) and they often lag a long way behind reality as they were based on some small fear a long time ago.

From what I have heard the trick with Europe is that all of the rules are country based. For example France has fairly loose rules and then you can pick up the animal and drive it to your final destination with no hassles.

Do check this however, this is only based on what I have heard.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot. DKC.ae has a great website which surprises me. Almost all information that one might need is on their website. 

I also sent them an email, let's see how quickly or well they will reply.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

And they replied amazingly long and informative and personalized (not copy/paste reply).

So if anyone wants to relocate a pet, do contact DKC. In Dubai, a service quality like this? Like a dream.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

nathanalgren said:


> And they replied amazingly long and informative and personalized (not copy/paste reply).
> 
> So if anyone wants to relocate a pet, do contact DKC. In Dubai, a service quality like this? Like a dream.


Agree we used them and couldnt fault the service, from landing until delivery to our house was very quick as well, less than 2 hours. They called when flight had landed, when they had checked our dog and when they were on there way.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Agree we used them and couldnt fault the service, from landing until delivery to our house was very quick as well, less than 2 hours. They called when flight had landed, when they had checked our dog and when they were on there way.


DKC did a very good job with the dog-gistics of the move. Plus we had to keep her there a couple weeks until we found an apartment. They did screw up on the dog food they were giving her (should have been dry not wet dog food) so keep tabs on them if you have to board the dog for a length of time.


----------

